# Guess the TV Quote...



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

This game well probly be a little harder but...meh.

This is from one of my favorit shows...


What's the matter, Captain? 

Something horrible. 

What's the matter? Billy get hit by a car. 

WORSE. 

I've been thrown out. Cast out... 

You've been found sane? 

You got it.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

answer?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

The A-Team, i just watched that episode yesterday...How funny is that. Great show my son loves it.

Okay this was a cartoon.....And keep you foot off that blasted Soloflange.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Come on now, its not that hard.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

ya got me Turtle LOL :> another hint please


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Thundercats! specifically, Panthro

OK, no hints on this one, it's too easy (i think)

"The drugs don't make me high, they make me neutral."


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

Dr. Gregory House- House M.D.

"Sugar packet? That’s what’s wrong with this country Eric. Nobody wants to roll up their sleeves and work. They’re all looking for their sugar packet solution. Well, not me. I’m getting a saw!"


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

red on that 70's show


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Krypt your up


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

We need an entry, Krypt


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i realy cant think of one......give me a little more time please


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

person 1: Why do you want to irritate your corn? 
person 2: Irrigate. It means put water on it. 
person 1: Won't that irritate it? 

has a pig, has a color, has a EB!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Green Acres.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

never mind


----------

